# how to kick start my training ??



## sambo1991 (Apr 27, 2010)

hi, i am 18 years old and havent really done much training before! i was looking at taking creatamax extreme (creatine) to kick start my traing and i have aldo heard alot about things such as d-bol, p-plex and novedex, i have reasearched these products and it seems i am defo to young an to in experienced to take things like that. so i want to know had anyone got any good advice for me about what will help me kick start my training and how to build up muscle safely??

any replys will be muchly appreciated


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 27, 2010)

A good diet and training program is all you need.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 27, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> A good diet and training program is all you need.



Definitely, being young and a beginner you will experience explosive gains fast. If your looking for a good solid workout and diet please post your stats: weight, height, bf%, what equipment you have access to etc etc. We will see what we can get going for you. Stay away from any supps other then multi, whey, fish oils, creatine, etc.. Things of that nature.


----------



## sambo1991 (Apr 27, 2010)

weight = 175 lbs (about)
height = 178 cm
bf% = not sure
have access to most equipment needed for a good solid workout!! i take it creatine is worth taking then but to stay wel away from supps until im older and have done proper experienced training


----------



## aja44 (Apr 27, 2010)

At 18 I would avoid all that stuff for now.  I would stick with creatine and whey protein and get your diet set depending on your goals (bulking/cutting).  Read the sticky's regarding programs like PRRS or 5x5 and find a split that works for you and that you will be able to stick to while still having a life.  This will keep you motivated.  Good luck...


----------



## Phineas (Apr 27, 2010)

As per the name, supplements such as creatine should only _supplement_ an already balanced diet in conjunction with an intelligent, purposeful training program.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Apr 27, 2010)

Since you haven't trained before I would not recommend taking anything at all in terms of supplements until you're at least a solid 3-6 months in.  Your body should do very well on it's own in the beginning without any aid just yet.  Creatine in my opinion would be the best thing to introduce if you hit some form of plateau at a few month mark.  For now though, as others mentioned above, you should focus on feeding your body with quality food and training right.  With regard to "d-bol" that you mention.  If you're referring to steroids then I wouldn't even think about it at your age, but if you're referring to the supplement called "d-bol" then do yourself a favor and don't waste your money as it won't do squat for you.  The D-bol supplement in my opinion is a product used as a marketing scheme to the very inexperienced lifters who actually associate the product with the real deal dianabol.  If you visit their website it's really laughable if you ask me, heck they even have pictures of cattle and dogs on their supplement bottles and their descriptions are cut and pasted from the steroid.com website which describe the real deal.  Not to mention the ingredients on the bottle are just made up names who closely resemble anabolic compounds but with a few letters misplaced and trademarked LOL.  As far as the other stuff you mentioned I think most of that stuff is PCT products which you certainly don't need.  Conclusively, my best suggestion to you is establish your goals and make resource of the "diet" and "training" section of this website to figure out a plan that will work for you.  Good luck


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 27, 2010)

For supplements, all you need is:

Whey Protein
Fish Oil
Multi Vitamins

If you want to get muscular real fast youre gonna have to diet good. Follow a good training routine (Not one you see in the magazines, those are BS). And your good to go.


----------



## sambo1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

my main goal is to bulk up and build up muscle as quick as i can but i want 2 do it in the best way (working hard and a good diet) but i just wanted 2 know if there was anything i could take to help me achieve this!! it seems tho from the comments left that im goin 2 have to put the work in and the results wil cum

cheers for all the advice


----------



## Perdido (Apr 28, 2010)

Another bump for creatine! 3 to 5 gms a day and you're good to go.
Like others have suggested stay away from all hormonal stuff until you're well into your 20's. Taking those too young will permanently screw you up. Just go check out the anabolic section of the forum and read the horror stories if you need proof.


----------

